# Repairing Handle



## gothooked (Feb 1, 2010)

Four inches of the handle of my spinning rod broke off.. Can this be replaced without affecting performance?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Which reel do you have, most reels have a handle you can buy and replace with. Just go to the parts department of the reel company and see.


----------



## gothooked (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion, but I meant thebutt of the rod was broke... thanks for any help


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

I had one break 3" or 4" from the butt while pulling it out of a rod holder with a large fish on. I cut a piece of wood about 6" long and epoxied it back together. It has held up fine. Cathy at the rod room on canal in OB can fix it.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

pm sent!!!


----------

